# Plus de son sur Macbook Air!



## Harmonie1 (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 


J'ai un Macbook Air 13*pouces, fin*2010 sous IOS 10.9.5

Processeur  1,86 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire  2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Graphisme  NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 Mo
Numéro de série  C02DM5EQDDR1

Tout fonctionné très bien jusqu'à hier; d'un coup plus aucun son, ni avec les hauts parleurs internes, ni avec des écouteurs. Le micro ne marche plus non plus... Et plus le " boing " du démarrage. 

En mode sans échec, une icône "interdit" s'affiche quand j'essaye d'augmenter ou de diminuer le son. 

J'ai essayé; reset PRAM, réparage des autorisations du disque, reset complet (vider le disque dure, et remettre l'IOS) ... Rien n'y fait. 

Je suis à l'étranger (dans un endroit pommé de l'Europe de l'est) pour toute l'année universitaire, et je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter un autre PC.

Ce soucis me gène énormément car c'est assez handicapant.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?  La carte son est-elle morte ? Quelles solutions me reste-il?

merci d'avance


----------



## Harmonie1 (4 Octobre 2014)

personne?


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2014)

Et dans Préférences Système/Son tu es sûr que les paramètres sont bons ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2014)

ou dans configuration MIDI


et aussi tester une autre session ( neuve ou invité)


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2014)

Tu as récemment utilisé un casque avec micro intégré ?
T'aurais pas activé malencontreusement la sortie optique ?

Lire ici : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-sortie-audio-bloquee-optique-183345.html


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2014)

Dés fois que le son soit sur silence ?


----------



## Harmonie1 (7 Octobre 2014)

J'ai malheureusement déjà tout vérifié...
Pour les préférences système/son, je ne suis pas en mode «*silence*» 
J'ai en «*sortie audio*»*: haut parleurs internes intégré
Et en entrée «* micro interne intégré*»
Aucun autre choix n'est possible  Et le micro ne détecte aucun son 

J'ai également testé une autre séssion, et là encore, aucun son et pas de micro.

Comment savoir si la carte son est morte*? Et comment faire dans ce cas là*? 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2014)

je suggérai du simple

*déjà verifier réparer permissions et disque
(ben vi parfois on oublie)

* réinstaller l'OS
(facile via CMD R, option reinstaller , qui ne change QUE l'OS pour en mettre un complet et neuf)


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Octobre 2014)

De mémoire, l'activation de la sortie optique t'affiche toujours "sortie audio : haut parleur intégré".


----------



## Harmonie1 (8 Octobre 2014)

Le son est revenu (après maintenant une semaine) sans aucune raison....

(J'avais déjà vérifié et réparer les permissions du disque, et réinstaller l'OS le 2 octobre, cela n'avait rien changé...)

Merci quand même à tout le monde pour votre aide !!!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

Harmonie1 a dit:


> Le son est revenu (après maintenant une semaine) sans aucune raison.


ton mac a peut etre été marabouté!
verifie aussi qu'on n'aurait pas cloué des trucs bizarres sur ta porte


truc très bete 
t'as peut etre eu un couac avec branchement débranchement de prise casque ou HP


----------



## Harmonie1 (11 Octobre 2014)

Je reviens malheureusement vers vous, en espérant que vous pourrez apporter votre aide...

Je n'ai, de nouveau, plus de son! 

Le son est revenu pendant 3/4jours, puis ce matin, plus rien.

Peut être un problème de contact au niveau de la carte son ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2014)

est ce que tu branches des casques ou hauts parleurs externes?

CA ca peut enclencher des couacs


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2014)

surtout s'ils ont un micro...


----------



## Harmonie1 (11 Octobre 2014)

Je branche quasiment toujours mes écouteurs (micro intégré) sur mon mac... Peut être qu'effectivement ca vient de là.

Je vais brancher/débrancher la prise jack régulièrement jusqu'à que le son revienne et à partir de ce moment là, je ne brancherai plus d'écouteur dessus... :rallyes:
en esperant que le son reviendra...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2014)

le coup de la prise jack /sortie optique  capricieuse  est courant

le fil pointé par stook liste les principales manips
( y a d'autres fils car c'est un couac banal)


----------



## Harmonie1 (26 Octobre 2014)

Le son était revenu, je n'ai pas mis de prise jack en espérant que cela allé résoudre le problème, mais le son est reparti quelques jours après.... Puis revenu, sans aucune raison... Puis repartit ! Et maintenant, il ne revient plus du tout. 

Ce n'est donc pas une histoire de prise jack je pense. Peut être un faux contact au niveau de la carte son ?


----------

